# 

## LAEN

, 2008 . 
   .

----------


## Sky

-      .    .

----------


## LAEN

,       ,        ... .

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## LAEN

*Mihey*,  , ...

----------


## LAEN

,   .     " "".
      "  ",       - 100%. 
        ...

----------

> ,   .     " ""

  ,    ?
   ?

----------


## laithemmer

> "  "

  ʳ  .
ͳ   ...,   .   -      :)

----------


## LAEN

*laithemmer*, 
            ,       )

----------


## Olio

> ,   .

     ,     33-       ))        ))

----------


## serg1975

.           .

----------


## vetal115

,               1  .      .

----------

> 1

      ,   ...

----------


## vetal115

> ,   ...

         ,  .    ,    ,     .        ,       .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,  .    ,    ,     .        ,       .

   
     -

----------


## Sky

> 

   ,  10      ..

----------


## vetal115

> -

    .           (        ).      ,    .     ,       ,           ,       .   ,        .
   ,         .    -2     .   

> ,  10      ..

    .

----------


## Sky

> 

  ,      ,   . 10  -     ?

----------


## vetal115

> ,      ,   . 10  -     ?

    ,           .       10  -  .       .   ,      ,     .

----------


## Cveha

,   ,    ,   .         .        ,          .  2         ,       -     .
       ,         .

----------


## vetal115

,     .         ',    .   ,  ,     ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## 3

-    -.      -    ( )     ()    / .      12   ...
    - 7,5 - 8 , , ,       .

----------


## olgaturist



----------

